# Man, are these cases increasing or is it increased reporting



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 5, 2006)

Cops: Teacher allegedly had sex 28 times with 13-year-old
By GLORIA CAMPISI
[email protected] 215-854-5935
Rachel L. Holt, 34, a science teacher at Claymont Elementary School, was arrested Tuesday and charged with 28 counts of first-degree rape, two counts of providing alcohol to a minor, and one count of unlawfully dealing with a child. Photo provided by the New Castle County Police Department.
AP
Rachel L. Holt, 34, a science teacher at Claymont Elementary School, was arrested Tuesday and charged with 28 counts of first-degree rape, two counts of providing alcohol to a minor, and one count of unlawfully dealing with a child. Photo provided by the New Castle County Police Department.

TEACHER RACHEL HOLT tried so hard to get close to her students, she even picked up their slang, one parent said.

Yet somewhere along the way, Holt got too close, and became a sexual predator, according to police.

Holt, 34, a homeroom and science teacher at Claymont Elementary School in Claymont, Del., was arrested yesterday for having sex with a 13-year-old student 28 times over eight days in March, New Castle County police said.

At least once, Holt allegedly let the boy's 12-year-old friend watch, said Lt. Col. Scott McLaren, acting New Castle County chief of police.

Holt also is accused of providing the boys with alcohol, taking the 13-year-old out to dinner and once allowing him to drive her car.

The victim, a sixth-grader, was a student in Holt's class, police said.

Holt was charged yesterday with 28 counts of rape and with providing alcohol to a minor. The incidents allegedly occurred between March 24 and 31.

Parent Melanie Mask described herself and other Claymont Elementary parents as "horrified" by the news of Holt's arrest.

Claymont Elementary is part of the Brandywine School District, which recently staged sessions to teach students and parents how to avoid sexual predators on the Internet, Mask said.

Now, ironically, a pedophile allegedly has surfaced at their school, Mask said.

Despite highly publicized cases of female teachers like Mary Kay Letourneau of Seattle, and blond beauty Debra Lafave of Florida preying on young male students, "No one thinks they would come across a pedophile" in their own midst, Mask said.

Mask has a daughter in sixth grade, but she was not in Holt's class.

Mask said Holt, who is single and has taught at Claymont Elementary for about three years, "tried to fit in with the students."

"She was kind of loud. She tried to be their friend. She knew their colloquialisms," and used them, Mask said. "She tried to be on their level."

Police said the 13-year-old appeared to be the only victim.

Holt also taught in another school in the district in 2002, according to Robert Ziegler, public- information officer for the district.

Police began investigating Monday, after the victim's father became suspicious of "what he described as an inappropriate relationship he believed his son was having with his schoolteacher," McLaren said.

"He also indicated his son had lied to him about staying at a relative's home while he stayed overnight at Holt's residence in March."

Ziegler said counselors have been brought into the school and would remain to help students cope. A letter from the school principal also was sent home, informing parents what had happened.

Mask said parents and teachers had tried to keep things "as normal as possible" for students yesterday, despite the presence of TV news vans and a helicopter circling overhead.

"Our fourth- and fifth-graders are so young," said Mask. "But our sixth-graders are becoming aware."

Despite Holt's alleged actions, Mask called the rest of the school's teachers "wonderful."

Holt was being held at the Delaware Women's Correctional Institution after failing to post more than $500,000 cash bail, police said.Link to story


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, according to Politically Correct dogma:
--You can't make "moral judgments" about people.
--You can't even ask questions or check that kind of background on people you hire.
--This kind of person is heading for this field of employment in greater and greater numbers. And the youth are not being taught to think otherwise, i.e. to resist such lures.

If people will wise up, I encourage this kind of reporting. It will cause more parents to yank their kids.

I also expect these stories (but not the events themselves) to dry up in the next few years as Public Educrats panic about their reputations.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 5, 2006)

^Ditto

And perhaps I am way out there on this one.....

But I guess I don't understand why this is rape. This boy was quite willing, obviously and by the age of 13 he's certainly old enough to be held accountable for his own actions. There doesn't appear to be any element of force, just manipulation, if anything.

I tend to view these situations as simple (and vile) adultery/fornication. This woman is not a rapist, but she is a sinner who does deserve severe punishment.

This whole thing just make me sick to my stomach. What an abomination.

[Edited on 4-5-2006 by smhbbag]


----------



## Lewis Paul (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smhbbag_
> ^Ditto
> 
> And perhaps I am way out there on this one.....
> ...



I am curious. How about if the teacher were a man? Or if the roles were reversed and this were a 28 year old man and a 13 year old girl would you still not view it as rape? What if the boy were 8, 9 or 10, would this still not be a case of rape? 

Is it fornication/adultery so long as the participants are (seemingly) willing and only rape when one participant has clearly indicated they are not willing regardless of age and the gender of the parties involved?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 5, 2006)

I think that's why the category "statutory rape" was created. In other words,, it doesn't matter if it was "consensual" or not, if the court/jury determines that the event took place. It becomes "rape" by legal definiton, because the minor is not in a position to determine what is best for him/her-self.

Someone can argue that the child is 13 or 14 or whatever age some state allows legal marriage. Different standards apply to different jurisdictions. In any case, if God's standards had any bearing on the legal situation, as was already mentioned the case is a simple one of unlawful sexual seduction, and the "minor" did not cry for help, etc. They are both _equally_ guilty and should be punished exactly the same (whatever you think that punishment should be... theonomist/ non-theonomist...)


----------



## ANT (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I think that's why the category "statutory rape" was created. In other words,, it doesn't matter if it was "consensual" or not, if the court/jury determines that the event took place. It becomes "rape" by legal definiton, because the minor is not in a position to determine what is best for him/her-self.
> 
> Someone can argue that the child is 13 or 14 or whatever age some state allows legal marriage. Different standards apply to different jurisdictions. In any case, if God's standards had any bearing on the legal situation, as was already mentioned the case is a simple one of unlawful sexual seduction, and the "minor" did not cry for help, etc. They are both _equally_ guilty and should be punished exactly the same (whatever you think that punishment should be... theonomist/ non-theonomist...)



 I agree with that!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 6, 2006)

A 13 yr old American boy is waaaaaaaaaaaaay more immature than a 13 yr old Jew in the Ancient world.

A 13 yr old in the Ancient world, was a worker alongside his father. If a woman, she would have been married already, and fully capable and competent in managing a household

In America a 13 yr old still watches cartoons, is an avid player of video games, can't cook and has never worked a day in his or her life.

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> A 13 yr old American boy is waaaaaaaaaaaaay more immature than a 13 yr old Jew in the Ancient world.
> 
> A 13 yr old in the Ancient world, was a worker alongside his father. If a woman, she would have been married already, and fully capable and competent in managing a household
> ...



 for many 23 year olds!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know, but I think if it was my son that was in such a situation, I might hurt that woman. Hopefully the grace of God would restrain me.

The 13 yr old probably enjoyed it, but the consequences will damage him afterwards. Fact of the matter is, he can become addicted to sex, and alcohol. This is what the teacher was serving him.

I remember a couple years back in NJ, this kid that was selling cookies got killed by a 15 yr old. Investigation further revealed that the 15 yr old got seduced on line by a middle aged man, and partipated in a weekend of debauchery with this man and his other middle aged friend. That plunged the 15 yr old into deep tormenting and unrelenting depression. Counselling, therapy could not avail. (Actually I think it was Satan who got the foothold and was maximizing the opportunity). As a result the boy flipped when the kid selling cookies came to his door. I think he even raped the child before killing him and hiding his body in a suitcase.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> A 13 yr old American boy is waaaaaaaaaaaaay more immature than a 13 yr old Jew in the Ancient world.
> 
> A 13 yr old in the Ancient world, was a worker alongside his father. If a woman, she would have been married already, and fully capable and competent in managing a household
> ...



Amen; except if you've worked with enough abused/abandoned children, you know that some 13 year olds have already been "through the mill" = taking care of their younger siblings while mom was out high and dad nowhere to be found; raped/physically abused/ emotionally scarred; and on drugs themselves. Our society doesn't prepare 13 year olds for that kind of responsibility (not saying they should be) as the 13 year old Jews in days of old.

Also, there can be a media bias in terms of this kind of reporting. Note the use of the phrase "blond beauty" in the news report above. Could you imagine the use of even the word "handsome" in a similar story if the genders were reversed? It may be objectively true but seems to me inappropriate in the context of this kind of story.

And in days of old, you wouldn't hear about crimes 2,000 miles away.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 6, 2006)

> In any case, if God's standards had any bearing on the legal situation, as was already mentioned the case is a simple one of unlawful sexual seduction, and the "minor" did not cry for help, etc. They are both equally guilty and should be punished exactly the same (whatever you think that punishment should be... theonomist/ non-theonomist...)



Exactly.

And Keon, as far as how this situation is viewed legally, I guess I don't understand the purpose of the comparison between a 13 year-old today and 2000 years ago. The standard ought to be the same, correct? Shall we view him as less guilty because he is immature?

But on a personal level, yes, I certainly have more sympathy on the 13 year-old today who was raised without a fear of the Lord, wisdom, or responsibility. And events like this ought to be a fire under us to change that situation for our young men. Yet, ultimately, God's law has not changed....


----------



## shelly (May 1, 2006)

> And perhaps I am way out there on this one.....
> I guess I don't understand why this is rape. This boy was quite willing, obviously and by the age of 13 he's certainly old enough to be held accountable for his own actions. There doesn't appear to be any element of force, just manipulation, if anything.
> 
> I tend to view these situations as simple (and vile) adultery/fornication. This woman is not a rapist, but she is a sinner who does deserve severe punishment.
> ...



Yeah you are "way out there"!

You said there doesn't appear to be any element of force and then proceed to downplay the idea that maybe it was only manipulation. 
What do you know about the power that a teacher like this can wield in a classroom and beyond? The responsible party is the adult, not the child. There is much more to "force" than physical force.

Any arguements based on how much of an adult 13 year olds were in other time periods or cultures is pointless. We live here and now. 

And in the here and now this is how I operate.
I shield my children from the way things are presented by adults and for adults and yet still discuss current events. My children have been warned about people who would hurt them and I've shown them pictures and pointed out the houses those people live in who are in our neighborhood. But I don't get graphic. I don't trust any adult or teen to be alone with my just one of my children unless I was alone with that adult as a child and was okay.

Not everyone is as careful as I am. I don't allow any of my children to be alone helping a children's worker at church carrying chairs or song books for example.

Would any of you send off your 12 or 13 year old son or daughter to live on their own? --get their own place, get a job, pay the bills, and "be an adult"-- I sure wouldn't. We don't live in a society where that is possible or safe. If you don't think your 12 or 13 year old can handle living on their own what makes you think they know how to handle an adult authority who does things like this. 

I doubt this boy was taught where the line is between appropriate interest and care is and where it begins to be inappropriate. I don't know how to teach that to my own children without causing them to fear those who care for them and seek to come alongside and pastor them. I don't want them to fear their sunday school teachers and our pastors. It is our responsibility as parents to enforce carefulness in interactions between adult authorities and our children.

shelly


----------

